# Satmex 5, 116.8, televisa no signal



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

I am getting all the other channels on Satmex 5 116.8 fine, today the Televisa says No Signal. I've received it other days, can anyone else confirm a No Signal on that channel?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Ditto. I thought that it was a personal problem, but I tweaked my 1.2-meter yesterday for the best signal on the other Satmex channels but still nothing on that transponder.


----------

